# Understanding liver values



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

If you are interested in understanding liver values and the common misinterpretations regarding liver function and 17aa hormone intake, read on.

Liver Function tests: These can be divided into specific LFT's and non specific LFT'S. The non- specific LFT's are next to useless, because they are enzymes that are folind in the liver, but also in muscle, heart and other tissues. SGOT and SGPT are usually elevated in people who weight train, and are further increased by intramuscular injections. 

The other two commonly used non-specific LFT's (alkaline phosphatase and gamma GT) are not as high in muscle, and therefore are a much better guide to possible liver problems than the previous two. However, they are not as good as indicators of liver stress from AS as the specific LFT, Billirubin. Billirubin is the breakdown product of the haemoglobin molecule contained in RBC to carry Oxygen. The liver first metabolises the haemoglobin to bilirubin, and then conjugates it Ooins to another molecule) before excreting the conjugated complex. 

For this reason biltirubin levels are reported on the blood test as total, conjugated and free billirubin. It is usually the case in liver damage from AS Llse that the total and conjugated levels are elevated to a greater extent than the free billirubin levels. This is due to the fact that the damage causes a slow down in the excretion of the conjugated product, rather than a change in the levels of billirubin production. I believe that these levels are by far the best indicator of liver problems, the others are of questionable significance. 

Here's a Paragraph straight from Dan Duchaine's Book USH II, that deals with liver values, 
read on:

Specifically on liver function tests, steroids elevate lactic dehydrogenase(LDH) and Alkaline Phosphatase. Most of the other liver functions such as SGOT and SGPT would also be elevated simply from heavy weight training exclusively. Many doctors, even sports medicine specialists, are not aware of this. I have seen blood tests results of a steroid user with highly elevated SGOT and SGPT, but with LDH and Alkaline Phosphatase in the normal range. So as far as steroid specific elevated functions, his steroid medications did not put him in a risk category."

-Dan Duchaine

Obviously, you cannot of course completely discount SGOT and SGPT for liver enzyme values. Especially when screening for the possibility of malignant liver cancer.

In regards to the mild to moderately elevated levels most people post such as : My SGOT is 75 etc. All blood tests are a range based on averages. And since most blood tests are performed on sick people, these averages reflect what the average sick person looks like to a large degree. 

"Normal" SGOT and SGPT values are like 15-45 ...it really varies from lab to lab. So at 75 it very well could be just muscular exertion and a few needle sticks. Rarely anything to get exited about - certainly not liver cancer or hepatitis. But when my SGPT hit 351 and my SGOT hit 95 last fall from some D-bol, there was little doubt it was due to liver damage. But after only 3 weeks of Cal-D-Glucarate and L-Glutathione my liver values were normal - I was still lifting heavy and still had the same number of needle sticks, the only thing that changed was I did drop the Dbol.

If the creatinine (not creatine)is elevated along with the SGOT then it is pretty much 100% certain it is muscle that is the culprit. Creatinine is a muscle by product that is used as a kidney filtration indicator. Creatine is a nutritional supplement.

By the way, a LOW alkaline phosphatase level indicates the need for zinc. GGT is even more sensitive to other factors then SGPT and SGOT. Excess soda can even elevate GGT. Elevated bilirubin can be either liver or spleen. If it is the indirect or unconjugated portion that is elevated its most likely spleen, and if it is the direct or conjugated portion it is most likely liver.

Other blood markers indicating dysfunction with the liver:
BUN (blood urea nitrogen) - is a by product of protein metabolism in the liver and is excreted via the kidneys. If it is high there is a kidney problem since it is not excreting the BUN. But if it is low there is a liver problem because the liver is not fractionating enough protien - this is known as a hypometabolic liver or a sluggish liver.

Uric Acid - is another by product of protein metabolism in the liver. Again if this value is low it can indicate a hypometabolic liver that is not doing its job.


----------



## jackey (Dec 20, 2016)

[/URL]  

 

 

 

 images[/IMG]

hi brother please advise,
I am preparing for a competition.
body weight 176 lbs,fat % 17
drugs- test-c 500mg/wk,eq-600mg/wk,deca 300mg/week,liv52-4-6 caps,cber-.5 e3d,aromasin 12.5mg eod.
diet carb cycling, training intensive.
recently my blood report came.am little worried about my sgpt,sgot and bun levels.here am attaching my readings. so please suggest what to do (discontinue the drugs or decrease the dosage). waiting for your reply. thank you


----------

